# 1 of my 2 computers will not connect to internet, is router in bridge mode?



## gordonbobsmith (Feb 5, 2012)

We have two macbook pros, and only one will connect properly to the internet. I'm using the same wifi router from my old apartment that I just moved from and even the same modem. The cable company came over and installed everything and both computers recognize the wireless network, and even connect to it, and show that they are both connected. (The green wifi symbol says connected in system pref)

But here's the weird part, I think either my computer or the other computer is trying to connect using a public IP adress, because they are not the same IP adress when I check the DHCP tap on safari. My computer, the one that is connected, has one IP (and this appears to be changing, see: the below) and the other is 192.168.1.3

We tried getting in touch with the router company and they said they would only help for 50 dollars...how weird..so we're trying to figure it out ourselves, but it's been over a week and we've gotten nowhere. 

Here's what apple said:

The ip address on your computer (which is connected to the internet) is changing. The ip address on my computer (which isn't connected to the internet) is 192.168.1.2. Basically as soon as I told her this- she said both IP addresses should start with the numbers 192.168... And since yours isn't, she said something like your computer is connected to a public address b/c the router is in "bridge mode" so it is only providing one ip address. 


But there is no option on the router to just switch it off bridge mode...It's a netgear wireless router. 
So I called my IT guy at work, and told me to double check that we are set for DHCP (we are), not using manual DHCP (we aren't) - an then try to login to the router. I pretty much can't figure that part out. He said you can literally login into netgear somehow, and the password and username is usually like admin or something, and from there, we need to switch the netgear from bridge to NAT. But I have no clue how to do this, and can't figure it out. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Your best option is to look at your router (likely on the bottom) and find the exact model you have.
Just saying Netgear isn't enough, there are hundreds of models, firmwares, variances in these models.

Once you have the model number you can download the docs from the Netgear web site. It will list what the default password is. (Usually admin, or password, but it could be different and it could have been changed.)

If you know these, you just need to go to http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1 in Safari to get to the router configuration page. (There is a chance the above addresses could be different for you modem (those are the common ones), but the docs will list it.

If for some reason you can't do the above, (changed password), usually these routers usually have a small reset hole on the back. 
You have to stick something in the hole to hold the switch for a few seconds and start the modem. This should reset the router to it's default values which on most modems I've seen is not bridged mode and using DHCP.
Once this is done you can then log in like above and set your security settings.

P.S. There is a chance that the default settings might have wireless turned off. If this is the case and you can't connect, you might have to use a ethernet cable to plug directly into the router to setup the wireless options.


----------



## gordonbobsmith (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. We just tried restoring the router to factory settings, it successfully reset, but we are still unable to connect with the other laptop. My computer is still connecting using a different IP. The factory settings have wireless as turned on, so no need for ethernet.

The part I don't understand still is how to login to the router.. When I go to the links you provide, they attempt to load but never succesfully bring me to a new page. The bottom of the router did say my username is admin and pw is password. But where am I logging in? When I go the website listed on the bottom of the router which is http://www.routerlogin.net it just brings me to the netgear support site and requires an email for logging in. I tried typing in admin and password here to no avail.

The other site the docs list is: *http:// *
*www.routerlogin.com 
*

*This ALSO brings me to the netgear support center...*

*Any other ideas? Thank you SO much for your help.*


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What is the IP on the machine that is working? 
(It's a local network address so no security worries posting it)


----------



## gordonbobsmith (Feb 5, 2012)

The IP on the computer that isn't working is: 192.168.1.2

The IP on the computer that is working is ---

-Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

gordonbobsmith said:


> The IP on the computer that isn't working is: 192.168.1.2
> 
> The IP on the computer that is working is 98.x.x.x
> 
> -Thanks


OK, maybe you should edit that post and hide that IP.
It doesn't look like the modem reset and bridged mode is still enabled.

Did you find you exact model number? Some models need you to hold the reset button longer and as you reboot the router for a complete reset.


----------



## gordonbobsmith (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok thanks. I edited it and removed the IP address

Here's more info from the bottom of the router. Let me know if I shouldn't be posting this either. I held down the reset button for a really long time and still no dice.

Update: doesn't look like her computer works when we connect with a hard wire ethernet cord cord plugged in. It now says wifi connected, and ethernet connected and still nothing.


Here's the stuff fro the netgear:
WNR2000
IC: 4054A-008200083
MAC 00223F059E18


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just to verify, it's this model: http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wirelessrouters/work-and-play/WNR2000.aspx ?

Is there nothing else listed after the WNR2000? I ask because there are 3 versions. Sometimes the box may add something like "-100NAS" after the model.

*Edit: *You are 100% sure the ethernet cable coming from your service provider's modem is going into the Internet port on the router and not one the LAN ethernet ports on the router?
Additionally, looking at the net gear manual, it says to reset, that button needs to be held for approximately 10 seconds.


----------

